# this application requires a java runtime environment 1.8.0



## MarkusNeu (24. Apr 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde,

leider keine ich mich noch nicht so gut mit Java aus. 

Meine erste Frage ist mehr eine allgemeiner Natur.

Ich versuch ein Programm namens „KeyStore Explorer“ auf einem einen Windows Server 2008 zu installieren.  Sobald ich das Programm ausführen möchte meldet das Programm folgenden Fehler.



Jetzt ist auf dem Server Windows 2008 auch Java Installiert.

Ausgabe in der PowerShell sieht wie folgt aus:


```
PS C:\Users\markusneu>  java -version
openjdk version "1.8.0_202"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (AdoptOpenJDK)(build 1.8.0_202-b08)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (AdoptOpenJDK)(build 25.202-b08, mixed mode)
PS C:\Users\markusneu>
```

In der PathVariable sieht es wie folgt aus:


Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dieses Programm zum laufen bringen kann kann? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Markus


----------



## M.L. (24. Apr 2020)

Auch hallo,

Gegenbeispiel: Windows 7, Java 10 von Oracle, KeyStore 5.4.3. Installation und Starten des Programms funktioniert.  Von daher könnte es sein, dass das OpenJDK i.Z. mit der Registry Probleme macht.  Siehe https://keystore-explorer.org/downloads.html -> "Please note that under Windows the proper registry entries have to be created by the AdoptOpenJDK installer: "


----------



## MarkusNeu (24. Apr 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Ich habe es dann einfach alles auf dem neuen Windows Server 2016 gemacht.

Und zwar musste ich bei der Installation von AdoptOpenJDK alle hacken anhaken.(*Das ist wichtig*) 



Dann kann man auch den KeyStore Explorer verwenden.

Wie mann das auf dem Windows Server 2008 macht, habe ich nicht herausgefunden, (steht zwar in der Issue von github,) benötige ich nicht mehr. 

Vielen Dank das ich hier reinschreiben dürfte. 

Beste Grüße 
Markus


----------

